

Show HN: Parsify, instant markup conversion for developers - culo
http://parsify.me/

======
foz
I don't see the value in this service since markup conversion is built in to
so many free libraries and services. What is the use case for this and who
needs such as service?

~~~
richo
+1 I wasn't aware that parsing markdown was "Expensive"

Kramdown does it in pure ruby, and stupid fast as far as I can tell, and
that's single threaded with the GIL.

~~~
sinzone
There was a typo. The pricing has been updated.

~~~
richo
I meant expensive computationally.

------
languagehacker
C'mon, guys. Lightweight markup languages are hard. That's why there's the
word "weight" in their name. It's obviously better to send data like this
through the cloud, because it's going to be really, really, really expensive
for your application servers to compute the markup transformation. Sending
data to the cloud is totally free, and relying on remote services is way, way
easier than hosting a library. Way easier. Someone has to implement the API
for that vendor library. Them shits is hard.

Let's not forget that for every second you wait on this spectacular deal,
you're literally bleeding money. While you deliberate, thousands upon
thousands of customers lose their shit over the fact that your site doesn't
have support for textile. They're rage-quitting your site, and their shopping
cart was full. Did you hear that? Boom, you just lost a sale because you don't
have Markdown on your site. You _could_ have Markdown on your site. Just sign
up now, before you miss out.

~~~
fusiongyro
If you buy this, you're automatically demoted from programmer to "computer
guy."

------
ruswick
It's an incredibly expensive (1.5 cent per call) solution to what appears to
be a non-issue. There are a myriad of open-source Markdown parsers, most of
which are incredibly fast and easy to implement. What is the issue being
solved, and why does it warrant such a high price?

------
kablamo
The interesting part to me is they are selling their service via mashape.com
which is new to me. Its a neat marketplace for "cloud APIs". Some of the APIs
are free or freemium. Here is a list of the most popular APIs:

    
    
      - Facial recognition API
      - Yahoo weather API
      - Multilingual sentiment analysis of text
      - IP utils
      - Barcode / QR code generator
      - DuckDuckGo Zero-click Info
      - Bitly url shortner
      - Whois
    

[https://www.mashape.com/explore/All?page=1&filter=popula...](https://www.mashape.com/explore/All?page=1&filter=popularity)

------
killercup
It's like <http://developer.github.com/v3/markdown/> but also for textile and
money?

------
newobj
huh? this is like selling a strtok web service. i must not be understanding
the target audience or intended use case -- what is it?

------
mvkel
<http://evernote.com>

You could have at least tried a different shade of green.

------
digeridoo
1.5 cents for a simple function call?

~~~
sinzone
Hi, the pricing has been updated. There was a typo:

$0.0149 per extra

The caching system and DB are the main costs

------
apathetic
Way too early for an April fool's joke.

